# 7.5 hp sears gamefisher



## tadpole86 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just picked up a 14ft jon boat, trailer, and a 7.5 hp sears gamefisher. Paid 200 for boat and trailer and 50 for the motor. Motor made in 1981 by eska, has had all rings and gaskets replaced in the past year and all it needs is a carb rebuild kit. I was wondering if anyone had used one of these and any thoughts on how well it should push the boat? I know its not going to be a speed demon but I did read somewhere that it would push it around 10 or 11 mph.


----------



## Whoopbass (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah 10-12 mph sounds about right.
I would question the fact that the motor has been rebuilt. Who would rebuild a motor then sell it for $50? And to think it was rebuilt with the exception of the carb. Sounds fishy. Can you even get parts for it?
I had something similar to what you have. I think it was a Gamefisher with a Tecumseh powerhead. I think if I needed parts I could have bought them at a lawnmower shop as long as they had old enough parts books or micro fiche. I did need a fuel pump for it and was able to buy it in a carb kit off ebay but it took a lot of research to find out what kit it would be in.


----------



## tadpole86 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the receipt from the guy I bought it from showing the parts that he bought. He was one of those guys that seemed to have a bunch of projects but did not finish this one. He is leaving for military in a couple months and then when he gets back he was moving so he was just trying to clear stuff out so that it would be less to move. I found the carb kit on marine parts and on ebay and they will both fit. From what the guy said the only part that is really wrong with it is the needle stick, but being an older motor and already tearing it down I figured for $40 I might as well do the whole carb rebuild while I can still get the parts.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Feb 19, 2011)

The first outboard I hever had was a 5 HP Grantsport. It was an Eska that was sold through Grants department store. I never had a problem with it and wished I never sold it.


----------



## Whoopbass (Feb 19, 2011)

Remove the carb, clean it, then see if you can get it running before investing $40+ on a carb kit.
In the least squirt a little fuel mix in the carb and see if it wants to fire.


----------



## dartt99 (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you get your motor running? I am working on the same motor and having problems also.


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 27, 2011)

Bought the carb kit and installed it. It starts and runs strong now however it does still go up and down a little bit on its own. I can send you the link the seller on ebay from whom I bought the kit from. Bought a fuel filter to install then going to run some stabil through it which should clear up the problem. Ill post and let you know when I get home from school and get that done to see if that cures the problem. 

Here is a video of the motor after the carb rebuild. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcc-G5IJq00


----------



## dartt99 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would like to get that link from you i am still working on mine.


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 30, 2011)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110522038068&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2992wt_732


----------



## dartt99 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Was it hard to rebuild?


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Not too difficult. Just make sure that your motor was made by eska before the buy that carb kit. My father helped me with the rebuild because he has more experience with that type of thing but it did not take that long at all. There are a couple basic guidelines with the kit to go by and just make sure that you remember how you took it apart.


----------

